# Wheel choice question



## 37Driver (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi folks, I'm in NC and new to the forum. The wife and I just bought our first atv's and we're looking to upgrade tires and wheels. Both are Rancher 420 4x4 at's and I've decided on the Zillas for tire but I'm trying to decide between the ITP Delta steel wheels or the STI XB40 aluminum wheels. The Deltas are $100 less for a set. Any advice to which would be the best choice would be appreciated.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

wichever you like best just make sure you get 4/110 bolt pattern for an irs (independent rear suspension)


----------



## 37Driver (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i have the deltas and i like them just fine they are just not very flashy


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

My opinion is...do some shopping. There are many options and prices open to you out there...for example, these Douglas wheels I have here I only paid 68 bucks a piece for which were just a few bucks more then the ITP steels and less then what you will pay for the STIs you are looking at. 

In the end, it will be what you will have to live with for a while so take your time. Do lots of pricing and looking. Find some pics of wheels on your quads so you can see what it will look like.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Are the 420 at irs? I thought they came with both irs and sra


----------



## 37Driver (Dec 24, 2010)

I think it's only available with IRS.


----------



## 37Driver (Dec 24, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> My opinion is...do some shopping. There are many options and prices open to you out there...for example, these Douglas wheels I have here I only paid 68 bucks a piece for which were just a few bucks more then the ITP steels and less then what you will pay for the STIs you are looking at.
> 
> In the end, it will be what you will have to live with for a while so take your time. Do lots of pricing and looking. Find some pics of wheels on your quads so you can see what it will look like.


Good advice. I'm going to buy them from Mud Throwers and he only offers the ITP and STI wheels for the kits. My Rancher is olive green and I want just a black simple wheel instead of the more stylish alloy. I guess you get a little more conservative when you hit 50.


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

They come both ways.


----------



## 37Driver (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys, I'm going with the STI alloy wheels. This is a great forum and I look forward to reading more here.


----------



## 37Driver (Dec 24, 2010)

Big Brute Force said:


> They come both ways.


Didn't know that.


----------



## Rattlesnake (Sep 13, 2010)

I just oreder a set of Zillas and ITP wheels from WildBoarAtv and they arrived the next day. Awesome service and the best price out there I could find.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

37Driver said:


> I guess you get a little more conservative when you hit 50.


Yeah a bit.. but I'm 54 and still want some bling...but it has to be in budget...lol


----------



## 37Driver (Dec 24, 2010)

Went with the 26" Zillas on ITP SS108's in black.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

37Driver said:


> Went with the 26" Zillas on ITP SS108's in black.


Good choice!


----------

